# Toronto/ Pacers rumor (Artest for Mo Pete)



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Not sure if anyone here has heard Any rumblings or mentions of this potential trade at all ?

This comes from a reliable poster i, who does have connections.
And has provided good info before the fact in the past.
Of course I am not saying I can verify this at all ...let me be clear on that.
Like all rumors , just take it with a grain of salt....



> I just heard that there are serious talks between the Pacers and Toronto that would send Artest and the rights to last years pick Ezarem Lorbek to the Raptors.
> 
> In exchange Indy would recieve Morris Peterson and another player as yet un-named but most likely Matt Bonner plus the Raptors 2006 1st round pick.
> 
> Again, not going to say where I heard it but same deal as my Saras info, take it for what it's worth


http://www2.indystar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129667


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

it's like giving up potential for what we know certain. and i dont kno, but wouldnt having artest around stump graham's growth as a player?


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

on The Score's preview for tonight's game with the Bulls, Babs has said that if he were to make a trade, it would be for a player that has a good character that goes along with a good game...with that said, Artest would be unlikely but then again take Babs' words with a grain of salt...


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Can you clarify the 1st round pick situation

You actual 1st rounder is owed to another team correct
However you are getting Denver's 2006 Pick is that correct ?

edit: never mind I got it...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Lorbek? That's new news.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Doesn't just about every team in the league have an artest rumor floating around?

Artest is the type of player I would like the raptors to aquire during a championsip push...not in rebuilding stage

if the deal is on the table for the denver pick it would be hard to reject, so I hope indy has some better offers


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

For what its worht Chad Ford insider article broke down what teams can offer for artest and rated them 1-5 (1 not likely and 5 perfect fit)

the artest for mo swap got a 4, i dontthink anything got a 5


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

When you have unknown guys like 'Erazem Lorbek' and guys 'tbd' (most likely Bonner), you have a feel that this is really on the table. 

Artest+Lorbek(rights) for Mopete+Bonner+Denver1st. 

Our three point shooting would be quite bad without Mopete and Bonner, but Artest is a definite upgrade in talent. I would most certainly pro this trade. The first rounder really helps facilitate trades. In this case, we are getting an all-star back. 

Artest will give us immediate defensive presence and a tough offensive presence. 

will Calderon/Artest/Bosh = Tinsley/Artest/O'Neil (had 61 wins 2 years ago) ?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Flush said:


> Artest is the type of player I would like the raptors to aquire during a championsip push...not in rebuilding stage
> 
> if the deal is on the table for the denver pick it would be hard to reject, so I hope indy has some better offers


That's what I was thinking, a deal for MoP, Bonner and the Nuggs pick would be tough to turn down.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Speedy, you gotta a crush on the little big-breasted squeegie girl eh? Nice.

I too enjoy watching her work.

I can't see Rob adding an ******* like Artest who is essentially Terrell Owens, and as a Philly fan I can tell you you don't want him past the first year.

Unless you will be able to flip him at the draft or at the deadline for essentially a better package than what you gave up I would say no way.

You don't need an arse on the team screwing up chemistry. Look at what JO is already saying. This guy is a timebomb.

Unless the pick is Denver's, I would not do it. If yes to Denver, then I flip him at the deadline for a proven youngster or better pick.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I do the trade without blinking an eye. Is Artest high risk... yes?. But he is certainly not untradeable if he quickly wears out his welcome. He can be traded .... we might lose out on the swap (i.e not get something as good as Mo + 1st round back), but losing out on Denver's pick is worth the risk, given the reward of an all-star talent.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Unless the pick is Denver's, I would not do it. If yes to Denver, then I flip him at the deadline for a proven youngster or better pick.


Based on talent alone the deal is almost impossible to reject if its the denver pick. But to do it with the intention of fliping Artest in two months is Risky

The guy's value is bad right now, and if the Raps look to move him after two months his value will only be damaged further. It raises too many questions. 'why are the so quick to get rid of him?' etc.

All this ignoring the fact that he is a time bomb and could potentially destroy his value and the franchise at any given beer tossing moment. 

The Toronto Raptors can not endure a brawl or any other sporadic Ronny moment. I really hope this doesn't happen


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Look at it this way. The Pacers wont get Artest biting them back in the ***. If they trade them to a team they may become title contenders easily. Morris Peterson is a great defender and a great scoring player but just probably is tired of losing


----------



## Raptorsfan2 (Jul 16, 2005)

aizn said:


> it's like giving up potential for what we know certain. and i dont kno, but wouldnt having artest around stump graham's growth as a player?


Not necessarily, we could be looking at a line-up of:


PG: Calderon
SG: Graham
SF: Artest
PF: Villanueva/BOSH
C : Bosh/Araujo

This is a Big line up!!!

This rumour does make some sense in the sense that Artest 's contract has 3 years left and is comparable to Peterson and Bonner who both have 2 years left.
If one asks the question if Peterson and Bonner will be back after 2 years, the answer will propably be NO, so in this context it does make sense for the Raptors.However I will be somewhat surprised if Babcock brings on Artest due to his bad attitude.


----------



## Raptorsfan2 (Jul 16, 2005)

Primetime23 said:


> For what its worht Chad Ford insider article broke down what teams can offer for artest and rated them 1-5 (1 not likely and 5 perfect fit)
> 
> the artest for mo swap got a 4, i dontthink anything got a 5


BTW Swirsky has repeatedly said in the past that he would n't mind Artest in a Raptors uniform although that was propably before the events in Detroit.
Does anyone know what he thinks these days about this prospect?


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Someone said on this thread that rtest doesnt like either a. the raptors or b. the city. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

What's not to like about Toronto? Toronto is a great city. Yes its in Canada, and yes it gets cold, but its still a great city.

If Artest doesn't want to come to Toronto, its maybe because of the team.


But still, I doubt Artest is gonna be traded to Toronto. Even though Artest is a really great player, like someone said before in this thread, he's a timebomb waiting to explode.

I would love to see Artest play for T-Dot though.



> "We don't want to make any moves that would jeopardize the development of our young players, there's not going to be any Band-Aid trades made just to get us a few more wins this year," said Babcock.


http://www.tsn.ca/nba/news_story.asp?id=146856


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

How can you NOT do that trade? Honestly.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

i thought its the Raptors 1st they're after not the Denver?....but ya, i would get a guy who can shut down guys like Kobe, Lebron, and VC....and Bosh is really pressuring Babcock to make this a winning team this year, or he won't sign an extension next summer. And Pacers did hint that they will trade Artest to a losing team other than New York....well, we're one of them....


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Surprisingly never occured to me before, but what better role player for Joey to look up to than Ron himself? Having a guy people compared him to on draft night teaching him the tricks of the trade...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

JL2002 said:


> and Bosh is really pressuring Babcock to make this a winning team this year, or he won't sign an extension next summer.


Thats a good point.

Acquiring a guy like Artest while not giving up any future assets (other than 1st rounders) almost guarantees a resigned Bosh, IMO.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

What kind of chemistry would Artest bring to the Raptors?

Is Artest coachable ... and would Mitchell be able to coach him?

What would coming to a losing Toronto team do for Artest's NBA career?

What kind of commitment could Artest make to a struggling team that has not yet jelled and is flooring 3 rookies at a time?

How would Artest fit in the Raptor's situation now and even next year when it is doubtful that Raptors would make the playoffs?

Several questions that should be addressed before speculating that Artest is right for the Raptors.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

oh almighty MB, please answers these insightful questions so that all us poor novice souls may be enlightened.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

wind161 said:


> oh almighty MB, please answer ... so that all us poor novice souls may be enlightened.


For you, I shall ..... Artest would be a fool to come to the Raptors ... unless he was a desperate fool .... and if Indiana traded him to the Raptors that would be a royal screwing ... and I wouldn't be surprised if he refused to show up and asked for an immediate trade .... then Babcock could try to trade up ... putting Artest on eBay ... :laugh:


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

If this goes down ... then the 'Vince' trade would be:

Vince Carter, Morris Peterson, Matt Bonner
FOR
Ron Artest, Joey Graham, Eric Williams, Aaron Williams, Alonzo Mourning's contract, Erazem Lorbek

man, if Zo was in our team, we would be in the playoffs for sure. 

I'm thinking now ... what if the player to be mentioned is Mike James ?!?! James was traded during preseason ... and I think he could definitely be a possibility. It would be a big knock on our depth with James and Peterson going the other way. But because Lorbek sounds like a Matt Bonner type of player, I thought Bonner should be that unnamed player. Martin is not an adequate backup at the point.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Ron has stated that he doesn't mind going to a losing team. He wants a fresh start and to prove that he can be a top wing player at both ends of the court. Toronto gives him that opportunity. He can be option 2 behind Bosh and score 20+. He also knows, somewhere in that muddy brain of his, that he needs to rehabilitate his image as a teammate and a coachable player. He wants that next big contract. That's his goal now.

It also gives Ron a decent place to pursue his music. He may not know much about Toronto culture, but if he comes here he will be surprised what sort of talent and support for his music this city can offer.

Ron could be the piece a contender needs at the deadline to put them over the top. Dallas, Phoenix, Miami, Cleveland, or if a key injury hits DET or SAS they might want to rent him for the playoffs too. And we know the Knicks want him.

Worst case he is here for 2 years and opts out of his contract.

I am not surprised at all that the Raps package may be the best out there. As I had already stated in the other thread.


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

Just *my overactive imagination*, but with Sam calling out CV last night, would it be management playing mind games to include CV in any deal? Like making it more digestible for fans to take a controversial CV trade, who has played well this year? (Maybe, MoPete, Bonner and CV, for Artest, Lorbek, David Harrison and a pick?). 

Anyways, If the original rumour of Artest/Lorbek for Bonner/MoPete and the 1st does happen, I hope the pick can revert back to Toronto if Artest doesn't report or asks for a trade again within this year.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> Someone said on this thread that rtest doesnt like either a. the raptors or b. the city. Does anyone know anything about this?


Faluja is an upgrade from Indianapolis. 

I've been there.. it sucks.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The Raptors should not even consider this deal. 

Artest would be a distraction and trouble for this franchise. I really hope that this doesn't happen.


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Faluja is an upgrade from Indianapolis.
> 
> I've been there.. it sucks.


 :rofl:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Slasher said:


> The Raptors should not even consider this deal.
> 
> Artest would be a distraction and trouble for this franchise. I really hope that this doesn't happen.


But then he could always be traded again due to his relatively low salary. We might not get as much back as M0-Pete and the Denver pick, but we would not lose that much.... given that were not giving up that much in the first place. It's worth the risk.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Faluja is an upgrade from Indianapolis.
> 
> I've been there.. it sucks.



lol, yeah Indy is a hole, unless you're a farmer you likes to race cars in their backyard (funner then it sounds!).


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

We need some emotion on this squad...

Artest would bring enough to overflow the locker room.

It's a big risk but at this point maybe Babcock needs to make a move like this to either save his job or go out with a bang

I would throw it by CB4 and pull the trigger if he buys into it (another risky move)


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

At this point, it looks like our deal is really the best one out there (known) ... like lucky mentioned. New York won't part with young guys. 

Would you prefer Peterson,Bonner,1st
OR
Mike Dunleavy ? (second worst)
Ricky Davis (likely the next best offer)
Malik Rose + x (worst)
Lakers mentioned (Mihm+Slava? Artest+x for Odom+y?)

We haven't had a good defensive forward since Christie/McGrady left Toronto. Carter and Rose have been extremely soft. Peterson looks good because of Carter and Rose. 

I hope the deal solidifies.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

To go on record I would love to acquire Artest. I saw yesterday the full Insider article on Real GM somewhere - with each teams potential "best offer" Mo Pete straight up got 4/5 the highest mark. The only other 4's were Dallas - if they can throw Howard or Daniels and another peice and Battier from Memphis.

I think Ronnie is looking for redemption, that he feels he's wrecked things in Indiana. To me his tone is crying out for a new start - that the team is better without him.

EDIT: actually it was on the trade board here courtesy of Ballscientist:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2932826&postcount=4

And my memory ain't so good - Battier was ranked as a 3

Denver had a "4" deal - Nene & Voshon
as did

Miami - Antoine Walker
Philly - Korver & Willie Green
And the obvious trade - Peja was a 4 as well.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

I guess it's frustrating to have numerous players steer clear or ditch Toronto for greener pastures.
That's no reason to make ignorant assesments of a city in a vain attempt to make yourself feel better.

The fact is if you do the resesearch of any former Pacer player who has been traded, they always comment how they loved it in Indy, 

Even Artest plans to keep his offseason home in a suburb north of Indy, because as he said even though he is from NY. He loves it here and his family does not want to leave. I have never heard any player say that about Toronto. Not that Toronto is a bad place(In fact I had hdeard it was nice metropolitan city ), but I have no idea, and to make ignorant assumptions would make me look very foolish.

You should actually take some time to visit the entire city. 
Very clean, (by the way farmland is almost non existent) within the city limits, most kids that grow up near downtown or inner city have most likely never even been on a farm. Indy is the perfect combination of weather not as much cold as the north , not as hot as in the south.

All the amenities of a larger city without as much congested traffic or crime. One of the most innovative and cleanest downtowns in the country. Numerous word- class restaurants within walking distance, continous contruction is always ongoing due to the growth and demand. 

Two five star Hilton Hotels are now being finished, of which just a handful exist in the entire country. Not to mention very friendly people, that is usually attributed to happy residents.

Indianapolis Suburbs are booming ,most open land outside the the city limits is all now housing editions. there is almost more people who live just outside in the suburbs of Indy then there is in Indy itself , totalling around 1.6 million.

Just thought I would try and help you out before someone else pointed the same facts out , in a much less pleasant tone. The truth hurts, but Ignorance kills.


By the way I know it's just a few of you that made virtually harmless remarks..
I still don't mind posting, or conversing on this board. 
I will certainly not let that affect my judgement of every Raptor fan.
I have no reason to think anything other than the best of everyone until proven otherwise.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Deleted because I don't think a pissing match is needed.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

pacerfan23

Do you see any Raptor players that would help the Pacers in a trade for Artest??

(Toronto is currently a city in turmoil due to drug dealers shooting things up ... bad .. !!)


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah, bud don't take it personally.

I've been to Indy a couple of times and thought it was ok. I just really don't like the american south (which I know Indy ain't technically).

I sure lots of cool cats live their and there is lots of wicked things to do, it's just not Toronto and for most of us that live here, it's the center of the universe and rightfully so, lol.

thanks for not freaking out and you are right, Indy is far from the worst american city.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

MonsterBosh said:


> (Toronto is currently a city in turmoil due to drug dealers shooting things up ... bad .. !!)


uh, not really. unless you live in one of four bad areas (almost all outside of the downtown) you will never come close to a shooting.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

MonsterBosh said:


> pacerfan23
> 
> Do you see any Raptor players that would help the Pacers in a trade for Artest??
> 
> (Toronto is currently a city in turmoil due to drug dealers shooting things up ... bad .. !!)


well if you are actually serious.. I don't think Jalen is needed in Indy. of course any Indy fan would like to get Vilanueva, Bosh, Mike James, etc.. that of course is not going to happen..unless other players are invovled

Really Mo pete would be a good fit here .. Bonner does show some promise I guess...


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

Actually, it's pretty much assumed that Mike James is going to opt out and walk after this year, so he's very much a movable piece.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

shookem said:


> yeah, bud don't take it personally.
> 
> I've been to Indy a couple of times and thought it was ok. I just really don't like the american south (which I know Indy ain't technically).
> 
> ...


No prob. I am sure you may think Indiana as the south compared to Canada . but ask anyone in the midwest, and they will look at you crazy. Big difference..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

pacerfan23 said:


> well if you are actually serious.. I don't think Jalen is needed in Indy. of course any Indy fan would like to get Vilanueva, Bosh, Mike James, etc.. that of course is not going to happen..unless other players are invovled
> 
> Really Mo pete would be a good fit here .. Bonner does show some promise I guess...


 He's not serious. Toronto the city is just fine.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

yucatan said:


> Actually, it's pretty much assumed that Mike James is going to opt out and walk after this year, so he's very much a movable piece.


Oh really hmmmm..Tinsley may very well be moved, hard to say he is great when healthy...
Jackson could go .. Indy may even move a big man to facilitate a better trade. Like Foster, Croshere..

Now it may not happen with the Artest trade .. it could or they may do another trade before the deadline..

But those are the pieces as far as starters that are pretty much assumed very moveable..

Pacers have Jasikevicius but he can play both spots ... I personally would love to have Mike...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> No prob. I am sure you may think Indiana as the south compared to Canada . but ask anyone in the midwest, and they will look at you crazy. Big difference..


cool guy. I'd hate to be one of those dicks who cause bad blood on a message board. In fact, I retract what I said about Indy being a hole. Compared to the cities around it, Indy is quite a nice city, a little small for my liking, but great nonetheless.

And yeah man, I wasn't dissing the rural life at all. I grew up on a farm for most of my life and only moved to cities 9 years ago.

Anyways back on topic. Indy could do worse then the TO trade, especially if it includes the Raps first pick. Stephen Jackson can play the 3 pretty well right? Tinsley, MoP, Jackson, JO, that's pretty good. Also I guess it would probably mean an increase in minutes for Granger eh?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

As for Indianapolis, it's one of those places I've wanted to visit for a while. But shookem is right, most people from Toronto don't like anywhere else as much as it. Hell I've been to LA a few times and I don't even think it compares to Toronto.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> He's not serious. Toronto the city is just fine.


Oh I know... I meant if he seriously was asking my trade opinions...


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

shookem said:


> cool guy. I'd hate to be one of those dicks who cause bad blood on a message board. In fact, I retract what I said about Indy being a hole. Compared to the cities around it, Indy is quite a nice city, a little small for my liking, but great nonetheless.
> 
> And yeah man, I wasn't dissing the rural life at all. I grew up on a farm for most of my life and only moved to cities 9 years ago.


No big deal.. it's cool


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> well if you are actually serious.. I don't think Jalen is needed in Indy. of course any Indy fan would like to get Vilanueva, Bosh, Mike James, etc.. that of course is not going to happen..unless other players are invovled
> 
> Really Mo pete would be a good fit here .. Bonner does show some promise I guess...


Thanks for that opinion .... and I guess I should have also asked you if you see trades with other teams that you would prefer for the Pacers.

Please disregard those snotty comments about me ... these people from Toronto think they are the Centre of the Universe and that attitude permeates Canada .... and they are held in some contempt in the rest of Canada too ..... :laugh:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

MonsterBosh said:


> .... and they are held in some contempt in the rest of Canada too ..... :laugh:


Contempt? that's just a western Canadian word for jealousy :biggrin: lol


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And actually, like the first comment, it's far from true. Nice try though.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And actually, like the first comment, it's far from true. Nice try though.


Well it's meant to be a joke. I've lived in almost every corner of this country (BC, Cow Town, PEI, Montreal, Toronto etc) and besides friendly joking have never really heard anyone with an IQ above dog**** say something really horrible about TO.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

shookem said:


> Well it's meant to be a joke. I've lived in almost every corner of this country (BC, Cow Town, PEI, Montreal, Toronto etc) and besides friendly joking have never really heard anyone with an IQ above dog**** say something really horrible about TO.


No doubt, it has never really heard anyone with any IQ..as you say.

In regards to other trades.

AL Harrington is a possibilty. former Pacer and best friend to JO.
I am not really that high on Peja, but that is one rumor, although I don't see the Pacers doing that one.

Odom or Artest is out there, although LA is saying he is off limits..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

If you live outside Toronto and you are Canadian, then you must express your dislike for the city. It is a law

Despite living here, I still fall back on my old roots and take pokes at the people from the center of the universe.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

If this offer is seriously being considered, I seriously overvalued Artest

But I would still take a gamble on him and his reasonable contract, but only if he is on board coming here, because an unhappy Artest is good for nobody!


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Anyone have ESPN insider access? They have TOR connected to Artest. Is that just a rehash of Today's Toronto Sun rumour by BUTR?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Anyone have ESPN insider access? They have TOR connected to Artest. Is that just a rehash of Today's Toronto Sun rumour by BUTR?


Insider sucks. They just go over every article already posted on hoopshype for free, then add opinion columns that are worth the paper they aren't printed on.

If we can get Ronny for cheap, it's a no-brainer. If we can't, no harm done.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Anyone have ESPN insider access? They have TOR connected to Artest. Is that just a rehash of Today's Toronto Sun rumour by BUTR?


I remeber someone mentioning that they have 'ideas' of Artest linked to players in other teams. Mopete is linked to Artest and was given a '4' rating in probable (5 is tops and no one got 5). The rumor doesn't come from ESPN insider ... but from a guy in the pacers forum that has 'contacts' and knew about Sarunas signing in Indiana before most.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

changv10 said:


> At this point, it looks like our deal is really the best one out there (known) ... like lucky mentioned. New York won't part with young guys.
> 
> Would you prefer Peterson,Bonner,1st
> OR
> ...


No offense dude, but that Ricky Davis deal blows ours out of the water IMO.


----------



## CB4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

i've never been a big artest fan but if we can get a player of that calibre without giving up match, it should be a nobrainer, even if the plan is to flip him to some other team after his value goes back up.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

http://today.reuters.com/news/newsA...609Z_01_ARM612358_RTRUKOC_0_US-NBA-ARTEST.xml



> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Ron Artest of the Indiana Pacers was fined $10,000 for making public statements detrimental to the National Basketball Association after expressing his desire to be traded, an NBA official revealed on Thursday.
> 
> Artest made the comments in an interview published in the Indianapolis Star on Sunday and concerned the forward's request to be traded to another team, preferably the New York Knicks or Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> ...






Where was the league when VC demanded a trade and Zo refused to report.. how is that not considered detrimental?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Pacers have said theyre looking towards the future plus cap flexibility n i think we can offer that with

Mo Pete, Aa. Williams and a pick

:S:S
or even
Eric Williams Aa. Williams and a pic

:S:S:S:S

so basically wed be trading carter for artest and graham?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Carter for Artest and Graham is a GREAT trade in my books.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Carter for Artest and Graham is a GREAT trade in my books.


Skill wise AND Cap wise


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

December 16, 2005
Inconsistent, Nets Ponder Making Bid for Artest 
By JOHN ELIGON
EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J., Dec. 15 - 



> Thorn said he believed that more than 20 teams had contacted the Pacers about Artest. But the Nets have an advantage over many other clubs in that they could afford to trade a star, Vince Carter, and possibly still improve as a team. The loss of Carter could be mitigated by the presence of Richard Jefferson, who can be just as dangerous offensively. Artest could bring a defensive toughness that is not Carter's strength.



http://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/16/sp...gewanted=print


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> December 16, 2005
> Inconsistent, Nets Ponder Making Bid for Artest
> By JOHN ELIGON
> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J., Dec. 15 -
> ...


then again, that trade could easily hurt the Pacers in the playoffs.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> "*Public trade demands by players was a subject discussed at length during collective bargaining negotiations this summer*," NBA senior vice president and general counsel Rick Buchanan said in a statement.
> 
> "The damage caused by these kinds of statements was commonly understood, as was the NBA's intention to hold players accountable for such statements going forward."


yet they do nothing but fine multi-millionaire players a couple thousand dollars??

how about allowing the team to suspend the player that the demanded the trade without pay til the trade can be made, now that would make ya think twice about publicly demanding a trade!!


----------

